# Peptides - Everything you need to know.



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

*
Peptide Hormones - Guides to Peptide use and reconstitution
*

Peptides are normally supplied as a powder, freeze-dried material in serum vials. Store peptides in a freezer after they have been received. In order to reconstitute the peptide, distilled water or a buffer solution should be utilized.

Some peptides have low solubility in water and must be dissolved in other solvents such as 6 to 10% acetic acid for a positively charged peptide

Use the minimal amount of these non-aqueous solvents and add water or buffer to make up the desired volume. After peptides are reconstituted, they should be used as soon as possible to avoid degradation in solution.

The long-term storage of peptide samples presents a somewhat different problem. Lyophilized peptides generally have excellent stabilities (in most cases, lyophilizates can be stored for years at -10 C or lower temperatures with little or no degradation),

but, in solution, they generally have much more limited stabilities. Since peptides are susceptible to degradation by proteases of bacterial or microbial origin, the first rule is to prepare sterile solutions, either by reconstitution in sterile, distilled water, or by sterile filtration after reconstitution

*
How to use the Peptide Calculator
*

Peptide Calculator - Reconstituting Bodybuilding Peptides Peptide Calculator helps determine measurement by calculating syringe volume, research peptide dosage and the dose calculation

*
How to use CJC-1295 References
*

CJC-1295 Bodybuilding Peptide Dosage Instructions information below relates to using GHRH Peptides (CJC-1295 DAC and Modified GRF 1-29) as standalone products

CJC-1295 Bodybuilding Peptide Dosage Growth Hormone Releasing Hormones (GHRH): include Cjc1295 and CJC-1295 DAC, are peptides which stimulate the pituitary gland to release stores of the bodys natural Growth Hormone

Reconstitution+Dosing schedule of CJC-1295+GHRP-2 bodybuilding peptides A simple yet very effective guide to reconstituting and dosing shcedule of cjc-1295 and ghrp-2 bodybuilding peptides

Growth Hormone Administration vs. CJC-1295 and GHRP-6 all studies that use Growth Hormone (GH) or Growth Hormone Releasing Hormone (GHRH) or its analog CJC-1295 or Growth Hormone Releasing Peptides all take blood samples to measure the amount of GH present in blood plasma at various points in time

CJC-1295 unleashing The Beast by increasing GH 10 times CJC-1295 is a long acting synthetic version of Growth Hormone Releasing Hormone (GHRH). 30mcg/kg to 60mcg/kg doses can increase gh levels up to 10X normal for 6 days or more with plasma IGF-1 concentrations

About using bodybuilding Peptide CJC-1295 CJC-1295 has the ability to make the body produce its own GH as compared to using synthetic HGH. GHRP-6 in conjunction with CJC-1295 is synergistic, amplifying the GH pulse considerably.

Growth Hormone Secretagogues Why cjc+ghrp is effective CJC-1295 brings about persistent and chronically elevated levels of GH while GHRP-6 if injected a couple of times a day amplifies the very important GH pulsesl

About the fat loss and muscle mass effects of bodybuilding peptide CJC-1295 CJC-1295 has the ability to make the body produce its own GH as compared to using synthetic HGH. GHRP-6 in conjunction with CJC-1295 is synergistic, amplifying the GH pulse considerably.

CJC-1295 Shows Promise HGH Release CJC-1295 is a peptide analogue of GHRH. Because of the way CJC-1295 is engineered its half life has been extended from ~7 minutes to greater than 7 days!
CJC-1295 CJC-1295 is a Long acting GHRH analog. Growth-hormone-releasing hormone (GHRH)"

*
How to use Fragment 176-191 References
*

Dosage Instructions for the Bodybuilding peptide HGH Fragment 176-191 best results possible and most amount of fat loss from HGH Fragment 176-191 you should be following a diet which is high in protein

Bodybuilding HGH Fragment 176-191 Clinical Studies HGH Fragment 176-191 Study (also known as AOD9604) indicates that the peptide was highly successful at stimulating the metabolism of body fat in humans

Fat Reducing Peptide HGH fragment 176-191 hgh-fragment176-191 potently burns body fat, especially stubborn adipose body fat, and it does so potently by way of increasing lipolytic activity in adipose tissue.

Hgh fragment 176-191, Clenbuterol and T3 fat burning synergy So you have the potent fat burning of HGH fragment, increased IGF levels, T3 will increase your ATP, ramp up your metabolism, burn fat and Clenbuterol a powerful fat burner working on stimulating Beta 2 receptors which helps you to release and then burn stored fat

Bodybuilding Fat loss peptide HGH fragment 176-191 At a dosage of 500mcg the bodybuilding HGH fragment 176-191 was shown to increase lipolytic activity in adipose tissue. Which means fragment 176-191 potently burns body fat, especially stubborn adipose body fat

Bodybuilding Hgh fragment 177-191, Clenbuterol & T3 fat burning synergy potent fat burning of HGH fragment, increased IGF levels, T3 will increase your ATP, ramp up your metabolism, burn fat, Clenbuterol a powerful fat burner working on stimulating Beta 2 receptors

*
How to use IGF Insulin-like Growth Factor References
*

*Please note @Pscarb has added the following information:*

*The data below on the IGF-1 peptide is incorrect, it has been shown to be useless for building muscle tissue, it also does not act in the same way as Insulin, as stated.*

What is bodybuildings IGF-1 IGF1 stands for insulin like growth factor. It mimics insulin in the human body and also at the same time makes the muscles more sensitive to insulin s effects. It is a growth factor and is the most potent one in the human body at that

Understanding Igf-1 Peptide Most athletes have heard of the peptide IGF-1, Insulin like growth factor-1, and the amazing anabolic effects it has been reported to have upon protein based tissue such as muscle

IGF-1 Bodybuilding Peptide Dosage Instructions Unlike GHRP and CJC-1295 peptides, IGF-1 bodybuilding peptides are not affected by the presence of food and there are therefore no dietary restrictions which must be observed

*
How to use Melanotan References
*

Tanning and Sexual peptide Melanotan II Using Melanotan 2 is similar to the natural tanning process that one goes through without the risks or need for sunlight to be present. Melanotan II also has libido and sexual performance enhancing capabilities

Sunless Tanning Peptide Melanotan II The main purpose that both Melanotan and Melanotan II are now administered for is their ability to act as a tanning agent without having to deal with the harmful rays of the sun. In essence, sunless tanning!

Tanning and Sexual Melanotan 2 Information Guide Melanotan II is a cosmetic sunless tanning product that stimulates melanin production. Melanin is the main determinant of skin color in humans, a brown pigment which causes skin to become darker in appearance

Melanotan II Melanotan II belongs to a group of peptides called the melanotropin peptides. Other peptides belonging to this group are ACTH (adrenocortropic hormone) and the melanocyte-stimulating hormones (MSH)

Melanotan 2 information Melanotan II is a cosmetic sunless tanning product that stimulates melanin production. Melanin is the main determinant of skin color in humans, a brown pigment which causes skin to become darker in appearance, instead of red when exposed to UV rays

*
How to use Peptide Guides References
*

Peptide Powder Reconstituting Using the proper dilutent to reconstitute your peptide from the lyophilized (freeze dried) powder form into an injectable

Complete Idiots guide to reconstitution of Peptides When reconstituting peptides you are going to add the liquid to th vial containing the powder is a slow controlled manner with the vial tilted so that the liquid trickles out of the needles and rolls down the side of the vial

Subcutaneous Injection Procedure A subcutaneous injection is also called a subQ injection. It is a "shot" of medicine given into the layer between the skin and the muscle

Bodybuilding Peptide Appearance the appearance of a normal bodybuilding peptide vial both before reconstituted and after

Bodybuilding Peptide Effectiveness Ratings we have ranked each of the 8 bodybuilding peptides mentioned on this website according to various goals for which they are used

Bodybuilding Peptide Combinations Guide The following bodybuilding peptide guide indicates the best way to combine different peptides depending on your experience level of diet/training and also your goal

*
How to use PEG-MGF PEGylated Mechano Growth Factor References
*

Mechano Growth Factor - MGF Mechano Growth Factor (MGF) targets skeletal tissue, and promotes muscle growth by repairing the damaged tissue and upregulating protein synthesis.

What is PEG-MGF PEG-MGF, or PEGylated Mechano Growth Factor is a new and innovative form of MGF that outperforms natural MGF many times over. MGF is a splice variant of the IGF gene which increases stem cell count in the muscle and allows for muscle fibers to fuse and mature

PEGylated Mechano Growth Factor (PEG-MGF) Mechano Growth Factor (MGF) also known as IGF-1Ec is a growth factor/repair factor that is derived from exercised or damaged muscle tissue, Its called MGF as IGF-1Ec is a bit of a mouthful and harder to identify amongst the other igf variants.

*
How to use Ipamorelin References
*

Bodybuilders use Ipamorelin Peptide For Building solid Muscle Ipamorelin is a fascinating new muscle building discovery that is getting a lot of attention in the bodybuilding world. the strength Ipamorelin displays may very well make regular old Growth Hormone obsolete

bodybuilding muscle mass peptides GHRP-2 vs GHRP-6 vs Ipamorelin GHRP-6 and GHRP-2 can cause a release and increase in cortisol and prolactin levels, ipamorelin only selectively releases GH at any dose.

Ipamorelin Ipamorelin belongs to the most recent generation of GHRPs from the mid 1990s and causes significant release of growth hormone by itself, due both to its suppression of somatostatin

*
How to use GHRH growth hormone releasing hormone References
*

GHRP Bodybuilding Peptides Dosage Instructions information below relates to using GHRP bodybuilding peptides (GHRP-6, GHRP-2 or Ipamorelin) as standalone products

Peptide Protocol for Hunger and GH Release there are basic components to using peptides to release gh. There is the GHRP and the GHRH

GRF - GHRP - GH a comprehensive dosing protocol In effort to list a protocol for the use of GHRP / GRF / and in combo with GH if desired I thought I would post my current protocol based upon the research I have done within the last year or so

GHRP-2 growth hormone releasing-hormone GHRP-2 is a synthetic ghrelin analogue. It stimulates release of endogenous growth hormone from somatotropes in the anterior pituitary; also like ghrelin, it is synergistic with endogenous growth hormone releasing-hormone

Growth Hormone Releasing Hormone (GHRH)/CJC-1295 Growth hormone releasing hormone (GHRH), also known as growth-hormone-releasing factor (GRF or GHRF) or somatocrinin, is a 44-amino acid peptide hormone produced in the

Modified GRF 1-29 exogenous GHRH such as Modified GRF (1-29) results in a synergistic effect when used with a Ghrelin mimetic, such as the hexapeptide known as GHRP-6.

GHRP-6 GHRP-6, a polypeptide hormone, is a growth hormone secretagogue and ghrelin mimetic and analog. GHRP-6 is from the first generation of GHRPs and causes significant release of growth hormone by itself

What types of Growth Hormone Releasing Hormones are there The administration of Growth Hormone Releasing Hormone (GHRH) creates a pulse of growth hormone release which will be small if administered during a natural growth hormone trough and higher if administered during a rising natural growth hormone wave

*
How to use AICAR, GW1516 References
*

AICAR, GW1516 - Exercise In A Pill AICAR and GW1516 experiments suggest that these two drugs, also called exercise in a pill, might protect against gaining weight on a high-fat diet, which might make it useful for treating obesity.

AICAR AICAR significantly improves the performance of mice in endurance-type exercise by converting fast-twitch muscle fibers to the more energy-efficient, fat-burning, slow-twitch type

*
How to use Bremelanotide PT-141 References
*

Bremelanotide PT-141 Bremelanotide or PT-141, a research chemical and peptide, belongs to the classification known as melanocyte stimulating hormones (MSH)

Bremelanotide PT-141 Bremelanotide, PT-141) was developed from Melanotan 2 - MT-II. PT-141 is a metabolite of melanocyte stimulating hormone that targets desire.

*
How to use Hexarelin References
*

Hexarelin Hexarelin belongs to a class of growth hormone secretagogues specifically known and referred to as Ghrelin mimetics or GHRPs

*
How to use Sermorelin References
*

Sermorelin - synthetic version of the peptide hormone GHRH Sermorelin is also referred to as GHRH (1-29) or GRF 1-29 because the peptide chain contains 29 aminos as opposed to the 44 in native GHRH



*
Bodybuilding Peptide Combinations Guide
*
​

​
Growth Hormone (GH) and IGF-1 are naturally occurring hormones in the human body responsible for many enviable aesthetic traits such as muscle mass, leanness and a firm/even skin tone. As people age, levels of growth hormone rapidly decline and this is one of the main reasons humans put on weight, lose muscle mass and develop sagging/uneven skin. It's no surprise then that synthetic Human Growth Hormone is a sought after product for anti-aging by persons looking to remain youthful, bodybuilders looking to put on muscle mass and people in general who are looking to "tone up" or lose stubborn belly fat.

It is important to note that the products mentioned on this website are not the actual synthetic HGH (although HGH Frag 176-191 is the part of the "real" HGH which contributes to fat loss only). But in many respects these peptide analogues are far superior to the HGH 191aa drug for 3 reasons:

1. Actual HGH is very difficult or impossible to obtain in most countries and is one of the most faked/counterfeit drugs sold online.

2. If HGH can be obtained legally from a physician for anti-aging it's extremely expensive, with 10iu (units) costing as much as $200USD. As a comparison, the 10iu equivalent of GH releasing peptides (approximately half of one vial) sells online for approximately $20USD, a full 90% cheaper than actual HGH for the same, if not better, positive effects on the body.

3. Since actual HGH shuts down the body's natural pituitary gland, when you stop injecting it, your body's own ability to produce Growth Hormone is hindered and you will suffer a rebound of negative side effects such as fat gain, muscle loss and loss of skin tone/elasticity. This means you may end up doing yourself more harm than good. Since GH releasing peptides only stimulate your body's own natural production, there is no rebound negative effects if you stop usage.

The following guide indicates the best way to combine different peptides depending on your experience level of diet/training and also your goal:

*
Peptide use fo Fat Loss, Muscle Building and Anti-Aging
*

As a general introduction, you should understand the different classes of peptides as this largely determines their combinations:

Growth Hormone Releasing Hormones (GHRH): include Modified GRF 1-29 and CJC-1295 DAC, are peptides which stimulate the pituitary gland to release stores of the body's natural Growth Hormone (GH).

Growth Hormone Releasing Peptides (GHRP): include Ipamorelin, GHRP-2 and GHRP-6, peptides which stimulate the release of a hormone called "Ghrelin" in the stomach, which then in turn causes GH to be released. GHRP's cause a much more significant release of GH than do GHRH, meaning that mg for mg, a peptide like GHRP-6 is three times more potent than Modified GRF 1-29. However, when taken together, they become approximately ten times more potent than either one alone.

IGF-1 Peptides: include IGF-1 LR3 and IGF-1e (also known as MGF or Mechano Growth Factor). IGF-1 is responsible for many of the positive effects of GH on fat loss and muscle building therefore they offer a good addition, especially if your goal is to build muscle, as they are both responsible for creating new muscle cells which can hypertrophy (get bigger) through weight training.

HGH Fragment 176-191: is a peptide which does not stimulate the release of GH but is instead a piece (or "fragment") of the full synthetic 191aa HGH molecule. More importantly, it is the fragment of GH which is responsible for fat loss, meaning it gives all of the fat loss benefits without any side effects.

As a general rule, regardless of your goal, if you are just looking to take one product, with the least amount of fuss and injections as possible, then it should be CJC-1295 DAC at 2mg (1 vial) per week. Due to its long half-life it causes your overall level of GH (Growth Hormone) to rise, and you will therefore see some improvements in things which go along with having higher levels of GH and IGF-1 such as improved body shape, sleep, skin and general wellbeing (although it can make you tired for the first 1-2 weeks while the body adjusts). Your dosage can be taken as just one injection per week (note that you may notice a head rush/flushing for 15-20 minutes after your injection due to the release of GABA in the body, a sign the product is working).

For information about more intricate and advanced usage of GH peptides please read on.

*
Peptide use for Fat Loss
*

The most potent weight loss peptide is HGH Fragment 176-191 which is the part of the Growth Hormone molecule responsible for fat burning. In HGH Frag Studies, it has been proven to reduce body fat, particularly in the abdominal area. The second most potent fat loss peptide is CJC-1295 DAC since it causes the overall GH level to rise in the body (the opposite of what happens naturally as a person gets older, which is why people tend to put on weight as they age). If your only goal is fat loss, it's often best to avoid the use of GHRP products (GHRP-6, GHRP-2) since they can stimulate hunger and/or raise cortisol, both of which can be counterproductive to fat burning.

*
Diet Considerations when using peptides for Fat Loss
*

For GH to exhibit its fat burning effects, insulin must NOT be present. Insulin release in the body is caused mainly by consuming carbohydrates, although all types of macronutrients (carbs, fat and protein) still cause the release of insulin to some extent. Since HGH Frag works by causing the body to break down and release stored fat for use as energy, if you have recently consumed calories (food or beverage) your body will just use that for energy instead and little extra fat will be burnt. If however there is no food present for the body to use as energy, it will use the stored fat which the HGH Frag has caused to be released and you will notice reductions in body fat over the ensuing weeks.

Due to CJC-1295 DAC's long half-life the timing of meals is not important and this is what makes it an appealing addition to HGH Frag 176-191 to accelerate fat loss. To get the most out of your peptide usage for fat loss, the following guidelines should be followed:

•Avoid eating/drinking anything with calories for three (3) hours either side of your injection. •Try to make all your meals throughout the day high protein, low fat and low carbohydrates (eg. meat/fish with vegetables/salad). •Have as few meals as possible during the day as periods of fasting have been shown in many studies to improve fat loss and also longevity (i.e. eating less will make you live longer).


​
*
Beginners Peptide Cycle for Fat Loss
*

HGH Frag 176-191 at 250-500mcg per day.

*
Advanced Peptide Cycle for Fat Loss
*

HGH Frag 176-191 at 250-500mcg per day 
CJC-1295 DAC at 300mcg per day 
or 
HGH Frag 176-191 at 250-500mcg per day 
Modified GRF 1-29 at 100-300mcg per day (split into dosages of 100mcg)

*
Fat Loss Injection Routines while using peptides
*

Example 1 - Night Time Injection (recommended) ◦Ensure you do not eat or drink anything containing calories within three (3) hours of going to bed (with the exception of water, diet sodas, coffee/tea with artificial sweeteners). ◦Take your HGH Frag 176-191 injection just before getting into bed and your body will therefore be burning stored fat for the duration of your sleep. ◦If possible, do some cardio first thing in the morning and wait as long as possible before having breakfast to allow the fat burning to continue throughout the morning/day.

Example 2 - Morning Injection ◦Wake up and inject your HGH Frag 176-191 (250mcg to 500mcg is a good dosage depending on your budget). ◦Wait as long as possible before having your first meal (the longer you wait the more fat you will burn). ◦When you do eat, try to make the meal high protein, low fat and low carbohydrate (example meat and salad/vegetables). ◦If possible, try to do some cardio in the hours after your injection to increase the fat burning effect.

Note: If you are a person concerned about loss of muscle mass, you can consume a small amount of protein every 2-3 hours (amino acid tablets such as EAA and BCAA are good for this purpose and can be purchased from any health food shop or ordered online). However there is little reason to be concerned about muscle loss because when fat is available for energy, such as following HGH Frag 176-191 injections, protein and therefore muscle mass are spared.

*
Adding CJC-1295 DAC
*

You can add CJC-1295 DAC at 2mg once per week (or 300mcg each day along with your HGH Frag 176-191 injections - they can be mixed in the same syringe without any issues). You should take a break from CJC-1295 DAC every few months to give your pituitary gland a rest at which time you can continue to use HGH Frag 176-191 on its own, or you can substitute the CJC-1295 DAC with the short acting Modified GRF 1-29 at 100-300mcg per day (split into injections of 100mcg).

*
Muscle Building properties due to using peptides
*

Growth Hormone (GH) exhibits its muscle building effects mainly after its conversion to IGF-1 (Insulin-Like-Growth Factor). This makes IGF-1 an ideal choice of peptides for muscle building, especially since the IGF-1 LR3 version has an extended half-life which allows it to remain active in the muscles for many hours to complete its muscle building stimulatory effects. Likewise, if injected after a workout, the IGF-1 variant Mechano Growth Factor (also known as MGF or IGF-1e) is known to multiply muscle cells and contribute to muscle development. Furthermore, since IGF-1 is a by-product of GH, any peptide which increases levels of GH in the body such as a GHRP product or CJC-1295 product will obviously lead to increased lean muscle mass.

*
Diet Considerations when using peptides for Muscle Building
*

For Growth Hormone (GH) to perform its anabolic (muscle building) affects it requires the presence of the body's most anabolic hormone: insulin. This is in contrast to GH related fat loss which requires insulin to be absent. However, since GHRP and fast-acting GHRH (Growth Hormone Releasing Hormone) products (i.e. Modified GRF 1-29) still need time to stimulate the body to release GH from the pituitary gland, the insulin spike must come after the injection and not before, otherwise the GH release will be blunted.

The only exception to this is of course CJC-1295 DAC since it's long-half life and continual release of GH means it is not affected by food timing.

To get the most out of your peptide usage for muscle building, the following guidelines should be followed:

•If injecting just a GHRP or GHRH product on their own, avoid eating/drinking anything high in fat for 3 hours before your injection and anything high in carbohydrates for 2 hours before (i.e. always do your injection on an empty stomach), otherwise the amount of GH release they cause may be significantly blunted leading to poor results. •If injecting both a GHRP and GHRH together (e.g. 100mcg of both GHRP-6 and Modified GRF 1-29) studies have proven that their ability to release GH returns to full-strength as little as 1 hour (60 minutes) post-meal. This gives users greater flexibility with their meal timings, especially since consuming sufficient calories is so critical to building muscle. •Whether injecting GH peptides alone or along with others, always wait at least 20 minutes after your injection before consuming anything. Once at least 20 minutes has passed, consume a food/beverage high in protein and/or carbohydrates to stimulate an insulin spike (if you inject in the morning and around your workout, this meal/shake should be high protein and high carbohydrates, if you inject at night this consumption should be protein only as protein is sufficient enough to spike insulin, but without the negative impact on fat gain which carbohydrates can contribute to).

*
Beginners Peptide Cycle for Muscle Building
*

1. CJC-1295 DAC at 2mg per week or

2. GHRP Product (GHRP-6, GHRP-2 or Ipamorelin) at 200mcg once per day.

*
Intermediate Peptide Cycle for Muscle Building
*

1. GHRP Product at 200mcg +
Mod. GRF 1-29 at 100mcg (2 times per day) or

2. GHRP Product at 200mcg + 
CJC-1295 DAC at 100mcg per day (2 times per day).

*
Advanced Peptide Cycle for Muscle Building
*

1. GHRP Product at 200mcg +
CJC-1295 DAC at 100mcg (2 times per day) +
IGF-1 at 50mcg after workouts or

2. GHRP Product at 200mcg +
Mod. GRF 1-29 at 100mcg (2 times per day) +
PEG-MGF at 200mcg after workouts.

*
Muscle Building Injection Routines while using peptides for beginners
*

CJC-1295 DAC ◦2mg taken once per week, at any time of day.

GHRP + GHRH (once per day) ◦Inject your dosage (ensuring you have not consumed any food/beverages for at least 1 hour before, an optimal time would be first thing in the morning). ◦Ingest a protein only or protein and carbohydrate meal afterward to create an insulin spike. ◦Do weight training in the hours afterwards.

*
Muscle Building Injection Routines while using peptides for Intermediate users
*

GHRP + GHRH (twice per day) ◦Inject your GHRP + GHRH peptides together in the same syringe (ensuring you have not consumed any food/beverages for at least 1 hour before, an optimal time would be first thing in the morning). ◦Ingest a protein only or protein and carbohydrate meal afterward to create an insulin spike. ◦Do weight training in the hours afterwards. ◦at least 1 hour after your dinner (or last meal of the day), take your second GHRP + GHRH injection. ◦If you are trying to control your body fat then have a protein only meal 20-30 minutes afterwards, otherwise a protein/carbohydrate meal will create a better insulin spike.

*
Muscle Building Injection Routines while using peptides for Advanced users
*

GHRP + GHRH + IGF-1

Follow the same routine as shown above for "intermediate" persons. However, as soon as possible after your weight training you should also inject 200mcg of PEG-MGF (IGF-1e) and/or 50mcg of IGF-1 LR3 preferably into a muscle (although due to the long half-life of both products, sub-q injections are also acceptable). If injecting intramuscularly, you should make sure that the muscle you are injecting into is not covered by a thick layer of fat. Usually due to the length of insulin syringe needles, injections are therefore limited to the biceps for most persons.

While GHRP + GHRH can be injected each day with great benefit, even if you don't do weight training on that day. On the other hand, IGF-1 LR3 and MGF injections should be reserved for post-workout only.

*
Anti-Aging properties of peptide use
*

For the Anti-Aging crowd, we recommend choosing only 1 peptide, rather than a combination. The reason for this is that as you get older your GH levels decline rapidly and therefore you will benefit from any kind of GH increase meaning there is no need to overdo things with multiple peptides. If you wish to use more than one peptide, we recommend cycling a GHRP product (GHRP-6, GHRP-2 or Ipamorelin) every 3-6 months with CJC-1295 DAC for two reasons.

The first reason is that CJC-1295 DAC is a GHRH (growth hormone releasing hormone) acting directly at the pituitary, while GHRP products indirectly stimulate GH by causing the release of Ghrelin. Rotating the products would therefore ensure one method of GH stimulation does not get "worn out" from repeated exposure to the peptides. The second reason is that even though CJC-1295 DAC has been proven safe in much higher dosages than we recommend, since it causes a continual GH release (GH bleed) no one can be certain how continual use would affect the pituitary in the long-term, so it's a case of being "better safe than sorry" and never using it for longer than 6 months at a time without a break.


​
*
Diet Considerations when using peptides for Anti-Aging
*

For CJC-1295 DAC there are no particular diet restrictions that need to be followed due to its long half-life. For GHRP products the following should be observed as insulin and fatty acids can blunt the release of GH in the body and therefore make your injections less effective: •Avoid eating/drinking anything high in fat for 3 hours before your injection and anything high in carbohydrates for 1-2 hours (always do your injection on an empty stomach). •Wait at least 20 minutes after your injection before eating/drinking anything with calories.

*Please note @Pscarb has added the following information:*

*Mod GRF 1-29 is the same GHRH as CJC-1295 DAC, they just act in a slightly different ways, there is never a need to use two GHRH with no GHRP in the mix.*

*Anti-Aging Peptide Injection Amounts*

1. CJC-1295 DAC taken at 2000mcg (2mg) once per week or

2. GHRP Product (GHRP-2, GHRP-6 or Ipamorelin) taken at 200mcg per day.

*
Anti-Aging Injection Routines
*

CJC-1295 DAC ◦2mg taken once per week, at any time of day.

GHRP-2, GHRP-6 or Ipamorelin

Example 1 - Night Time Injection (recommended to reduce possible tiredness during day). ◦Ensure you have an empty stomach (i.e. 2-3 hours since your last meal). ◦Inject your GHRP peptide and go straight to bed.

Example 2 - Morning injection ◦Take your injection of the GHRP product first thing in the morning at 100mcg. ◦Wait at least 20 minutes before having breakfast or any beverages (including coffee/tea).



*
Bodybuilding Peptide Effectiveness Ratings
*
​

​
*IMPORTANT NOTE:* GH (Growth Hormone) Releasing Peptides and other peptides mentioned on this website DO NOT cause quick changes in body composition as may be the case with anabolic steroids for building muscle mass, or stimulant weight-loss drugs such as Duromine, Albuterol, Clenbuterol etc.

To gain any significant benefit from these products you must be committed to taking them for 3 months at a minimum, however 6 months is usually better. They provide slow and steady gains/losses in weight (depending on your goal), but the advantage to this is the results are much more permanent than drugs which cause rapid changes in body composition, and they have a much better safety profile with little to no side effects.

Below we have ranked each of the 8 peptides mentioned on this website according to various goals for which they are used. The rankings are based on both feedback from longer-term users of the products and also clinical trials. Please note, the rankings are based assuming each peptide is used on its own, not when used in combination with other peptides (which can significantly increase their effectiveness). To read which peptides are best used together, please visit the Peptide Combinations information page

Note: For side effects, the higher the rating, the fewer the side effects.



Product Name

Fat Loss

Muscle Gain

Injury Repair

Anti-Aging

Cost Effective

Side Effects















GHRP-6

***

***

***

****

*****

**

GHRP-2

***

***

***

****

*****

**

IPAMORELIN

***

***

***

****

***

*****















PEG-MGF

***

****

**

*

***

****

MOD. GRF 1-29

***

***

***

****

***

***

CJC-1295 (DAC)

****

*****

****

*****

***

**

HGH FRAG 176-191

**

-

-

-

***

*****


For Intermediates

Persons who train (strength training and/or cardiovascular) a few times a week and are interested a "cycle" of significant length (3-6 months) involving a combination of two products to increase their effectiveness and results.
*Best Muscle Building Combination: *GHRP-6 + CJC-1295 DAC

*Best Fat Loss Combination: *HGH Fragment 176-191 + CJC-1295 DAC

*
For Advanced Athletes
*

Persons who follow a very strict training (strength and/or cardiovascular) and diet regime who wish to utilize as many products as possible, and for a significant amount of time (6 months or more), in order to gain maximal results:
*Best Muscle Building Combination: *GHRP-6 + CJC-1295 DAC + IGF-1 LR3

*Best Fat Loss Combination: *HGH Fragment 176-191 + CJC-1295 DAC + IGF-1 LR3

*Safest* Overall (for long term usage) Combination: *GHRP-6 + Modified GRF 1-29 + IGF-1 LR3

*While CJC-1295 DAC is by far the most potent, effective and convenient peptide for muscle gain, fat loss and anti-aging, it causes a continual GH release in the body. Although this has not been proven unsafe, even in very high dosages, it is not known what continuous year-round use could do to the pituitary gland. This is why it is always recommended to cycle CJC-1295 DAC every 3-6 months with its shorter-acting brother Modified GRF 1-29 which only causes pulses of GH and not a continual "GH bleed". It should be noted however that for maximal benefit in the quickest possible time, CJC-1295 DAC should definitely be used and not completely avoided as some have suggested.



*
 Idiots guide to reconstitution of Peptides
*
​

​
For IGF you use an acetic acid solution. If one was not made available to you can make the solution using 7 parts distilled water and 1 part vinegar from the grocery store. You must filter this through a sterile syringe filter before use however.

For MGF use bacteriostatic water BW.

For HGH Fragments and GHRP's also use BW.

When reconstituting peptides you are going to add the liquid to th vial containing the powder is a slow controlled manner with the vial tilted so that the liquid trickles out of the needles and rolls down the side of the vial. Do not squirt it directly into the peptide b/c this may damage it.

How do you know how much to use?

Well you need to know how much is in the vial and how much you want your dose to be. I like to make mine so that the dosage comes out to being an even 10IU so its easy to measure accurately.

You will need insulin syringes with IU (international units) measurements.

and IU is 1/100 of a mL or a 100,000 of a Liter. This is a measurement of volume.

You peptide will be labeled in mcg. (micrograms) which is 1/1000 of a mg or 1 millionth of a gram.

Your vial will likely have either 1 or 2 mg of peptide inside that's 1000-2000 mcg.

Say you have a 1mg vial and you add 1ML you get

1000mcg/1mL: 10 mcg per IU

and so on if you add more.

1000mcg/2mL: 5.0 mcg per IU

1000mcg/3mL: 3.3 mcg per IU

1000mcg/4mL: 2.5 mcg per IU

if you have a 2mg vial simply multiply these number by 2

2000mcg/1mL: 20 mcg per IU

Now you are not going to be able to accurately measure 1 IU. I'd say 5 IU is the smallest measurement I would recommend and 10IU is even easier to measure. So lets look at these dilutions for 5 and 10 IUs

1000mcg/1mL: 100 mcg per 10IU

and so on if you add more.

1000mcg/2mL: 50 mcg per 10IU

1000mcg/3mL: 33.3 mcg per 10IU

1000mcg/4mL: 25 mcg per 10IU

Or

1000mcg/1mL: 50 mcg per IU

and so on if you add more.

1000mcg/2mL: 25 mcg per IU

1000mcg/3mL: 16.6 mcg per IU

1000mcg/4mL: 12.5 mcg per IU

Once again if you are using a 2mg vial just multiply these numbers by 2.



*
Subcutaneous Injection Procedure
*
​
*What is a subcutaneous injection?* A subcutaneous injection is also called a subQ injection. It is a "shot" of medicine given into the layer between the skin and the muscle. A syringe with medicine in it is attached to a needle. The needle goes through the skin and into subcutaneous tissue. The medicine is pushed into subcutaneous tissue by pressing on the syringe plunger. When the medicine has been pushed into subcutaneous tissue, the needle is removed.

*Why did my caregiver choose this kind of shot?* Your caregiver chose this kind of shot because of one or more of these reasons:












The amount of medicine to be given. Small amounts of medicine are given subQ.


The kind of medicine to be given. Certain medicines must be given into the subcutaneous space.


The speed at which the medicine needs to act. Medicine that needs to work slowly is given subQ.


*What should I know about the syringe?*



A syringe has 3 major parts: the needle, the barrel and the plunger. The needle goes under the skin to put in medicine. The barrel holds the medicine. The barrel has markings on it like a ruler. The markings are for mL's (milliliters). The plunger is used to get medicine into and out of the syringe.













Subcutaneous shots must be given in small amounts. You will usually get an "insulin syringe" for a subQ shot. Insulin syringes will hold a maximum of 1 mL of medicine. The syringe shows divisions well marked with 10, 20, 30, 40, 50, 60, 70, 80, 90 and 100. 100 is the same as 1 mL. The marking at 50 is the same as half of a mL.


You may get a "TB syringe". A TB syringe holds up to 1 mL of medicine, and has a needle that is slightly longer than an insulin syringe.


*What should I know about the medicine?*



Always know the name of your medicine, and why you take it. Know how much medicine you need to take or give. If you have questions about your medicine ask your caregiver before taking it.


Medicine given in a shot is measured in mL's (milliliters).


If you are using a pre-filled cartridge, check your doctor's orders. Be sure you need to use all the medicine in the cartridge. If there is too much medicine, take the cover off the needle and squirt the extra medicine into a sink.


Look carefully at the ampule, vial, or pre-filled syringe containing the medicine. Check it to make sure 4 things are there:


The name of the medicine.


The number of mL's in the vial or ampule.


The amount of medicine in each mL.


The last date the medicine is safe to use. This is called the expiration date.



Make sure you have enough medicine for several doses.


*How will I know the medicine is safe to give?* Check the ampule or vial to make sure:



The medicine is not past the expiration date on the bottle.


There are no crystals or lumps in the ampule or vial.


The medicine is the correct color. Ask your caregiver or pharmacist what color the medicine should be.


The name of the medicine is the same name your caregiver told you or wrote down. If you are not sure, call your caregiver.


*How do I get the medicine out of an ampule?*



An ampule is a tiny bottle with a narrow neck and a long, thin, hollow top.


The ampule neck may be scored to make it easier to break.


The ampule may be colored or clear.


The ampule may be a dark color or clear, with clear medicine. If it is, it will be hard to see the medicine inside. This is important because the hollow top of the ampule can trap enough medicine to keep you from getting the correct dose.


You *may not* take medicine out of the top of the ampule after it is broken. You need to make the medicine go into the bottom of the ampule before you break it.


To make the medicine go from the top of the ampule to the bottom, flick or snap the top with your finger. You may have to flick it a few times.



To break the ampule, wrap a wet alcohol wipe completely around the neck of the ampule. Hold the top and the wrapped neck with the fingers of your writing hand. Hold the bottom with the fingers of your other hand. Break the ampule.


Put the bottom of the ampule on a flat surface.


Take the cap off the syringe by pulling it straight off.


Carefully aim the needle through the broken neck of the ampule into the liquid in the bottom.


Pull back on the plunger to suck the medicine into the syringe.


Once the syringe has the medicine in it, turn it upside down. The needle should point straight up with the plunger below it.


Pull down on the plunger until you see that the needle and a small area at the top have no medicine. If necessary flick the side of the barrel. This will make any air bubbles rise to the top of the barrel.


Push up on the plunger to the correct marking. This will make some medicine squirt out of the needle. It will also force all the air out of the syringe.


*How do I get the medicine out of a vial?* A vial is a small bottle with a plastic or metal top covering a rubber stopper. The vial may hold enough medicine for one or more doses. If the vial will be used for more than one dose (a multiple dose vial), make sure you write the date you open it on the vial. The medicine may be a powder or a liquid.



*If the medicine is a powder, it has to be made into a liquid:*


Your caregiver will order the correct liquid to add to the powder. There are only two kinds of sterile liquids that may be used: sterile saline and sterile distilled water. They are packaged in vials with metal or plastic tops covering a rubber stopper. Use *only* the liquid that your caregiver provided or ordered. If you were told to use sterile saline, you may not use sterile distilled water. If you were told to use sterile distilled water you may not use sterile saline. *Never use tap water.*


Remove a syringe from its wrapper. If you need to add more than 1 mL of liquid to a multiple dose vial, you will need to use two syringes. The first syringe is needed to add the liquid. The second syringe is needed to give the shot.


If you have instructions from your caregiver, follow them. If you do not have instructions from your caregiver, read the label or the package insert information. It will tell you how much liquid you will need to add to the powder to make the correct solution.


Take the metal or plastic top off the sterile saline or sterile distilled water vial. Do not take the rubber stopper off.


Use an alcohol wipe to wipe the top of the vial with the sterile liquid used to add to the powder. Wipe the top of the vial with the powdered medicine in it. Do not touch the tops of the vials after wiping them.



A vial has a certain amount of pressure in it. When air or liquid is removed, it must be replaced. To do this:



Put the vial on a flat surface. You will only remove air from the vial. Leave the powder at the bottom of the vial. To remove air, insert the needle into the top of the vial and pull back the plunger. Pull it back the same number of mL's you will need to add liquid to the powder. You may have to pull back harder on the plunger than you expect.


Remove the needle from the vial with the powdered medicine, and stick the needle into the top of the vial with the sterile liquid. Inject the air into the sterile liquid vial.


Turn the vial attached to the syringe upside down. Make sure the tip of the needle is in the sterile water or saline.


The sterile liquid will fill the syringe to about the same amount of air that you put in.


If you need some more liquid, pull the plunger back a little to get the correct amount. Remove the needle from the sterile liquid bottle.


Stick the needle into the vial with the medicine and push the plunger all the way down. The liquid should go in easily.


With the needle still in the vial, push it up to the hub. You do this so you cannot touch the sterile needle. Gently mix the liquid and the powder into a solution.


If you see powder in the vial, keep mixing it until you only see liquid.


If you needed to use a large syringe to add liquid, remove the needle and follow the directions below: *"If the medicine is already in liquid form"* .


You may use the same syringe to prepare the medicine and to give the shot. If so, turn the medicine and the syringe upside down.


Pull the needle down so the tip of the needle is in the medicine.


Pull the plunger back to the correct marking on the syringe barrel for the dose.


When you have the correct amount of medicine in the syringe, remove the needle and carefully put the cover back over the needle.



*If the medicine is already in liquid form:*


Do not use any medicine that has crystals or lumps in the vial.


Ask your caregiver or pharmacist what color the medicine should be. Do not give a medicine that is not the correct color.


You need to add air to the vial in the same amount that you plan to take out in order to get the medicine out of the vial. To do this, you must know how much medicine to inject.


Pull the plunger on the syringe back to the amount you plan to give.


Insert the needle into the vial and push down on the plunger.


Once the air has been pushed into the vial, turn the vial, attached to the syringe, upside down. Make sure the tip of the needle is in the medicine. The medicine will come back into the syringe and stop at or near the correct place.


When you have the correct amount of medicine in the syringe, remove the needle and carefully put the cover back over the needle.



*Things that may go wrong:*



If you put in too much air, the plunger will be difficult to push.


If you do not put in enough air, the plunger will be difficult to pull.


If you are using a multiple dose vial, too much or too little air may have been put in for a previous dose. If so, you will have to adjust your pull or push on the plunger.


*Where can I give a subcutaneous shot?* There are many sites on the body that are safe to give subcutaneous shots. Following is a list of the sites where subcutaneous shots may be given:












*Upper Arm:* Uncover the arm to the shoulder to see the whole arm. Have the person getting the shot stand with hand on hip. Stand next to and a little behind the person. Find the area in the middle part of the arm, halfway between the elbow and shoulder. Gently grasp the skin at the back of the arm between your thumb and first 2 fingers. You should have 1-2 inches of skin.



*Abdomen:* Uncover the abdomen to see the whole area. Find the waist area. You may give a shot bounded by these landmarks: below the waist, to just above the hip bone, and from where the body curves at the side to about 2 inches from the middle of the abdomen. Avoid the bellybutton. Use the natural line in the middle of the body as a marker. It may be hard to see, but it is there unless it was removed by surgery.



*Thigh:* Uncover the entire leg. Find the area between the knee and hip. The middle of the thigh, from mid-front to mid-side, on the outside part of the thigh is a safe site. Gently grasp the area to make sure you can pinch one to two inches of skin.



*Lower back:* Uncover the back from the waist to the top of the rear-end. A shot may be given just below the waist to a line that runs across the back above the crack between rear end cheeks. Give the shot between the area where the body curves at the hip and a few inches from the spine.


*How do I choose a good place for the shot?* Any of the following sites may be used: upper arm, abdomen, thigh, lower back. It is important to keep track of the sites you use and to use a different site each time you give a shot. Some sites are preferred for certain medicines. Ask your caregiver if the medicine you are taking has a preferred site. If you are giving shots to yourself you may not be able to use your back or your arm.



To keep track of where you are giving shots, make a list of the sites you use. Write down the date, time, and the site each time you give a shot.


The sites where shots are given should be at least 1 inch away from each other. Picture 1 inch squares, like a checkerboard. A shot may be given into each of those squares. You may choose to rotate your shots through one area, like the left thigh, then begin again in the same area. Or you may rotate through one area then go to another.


It is very important to rotate sites. Giving a shot in the same site can make the site scarred and hard. Hard areas will keep you from using all the medicine.


*What do I need to give a subcutaneous shot?*



One alcohol wipe wrapped in foil.


One sterile 2 x 2 gauze pad.


An ampule, vial, or pre-filled syringe containing the medicine.


The correct size syringe and needle. Your caregiver should give you this information.


*How do I inject medicine into subcutaneous tissue?* Please read this section all the way through before giving the shot. It is important to get the general idea of what you are about to do before you begin. You may read this step-by-step procedure again as you do it.



Subcutaneous shots can be given straight in at a 90 degree angle, or at a 45 degree angle. Give the shot straight in at a 90 degree angle if 2 inches of skin can be grasped between your thumb and first (index) finger. If only 1 inch of skin can be grasped, give the shot at a 45 degree angle.













*Lower back:* Uncover the back from the waist to the top of the rear-end. A shot may be given just below the waist to a line that runs across the back above the crack between rear end cheeks. Give the shot between the area where the body curves at the hip and a few inches from the spine.


*How can I get rid of used syringes and needles?* Your caregiver may have given you a hard plastic container made especially for used syringes and needles. If you were not given this kind of container, look around your home for a hard plastic container with a screw-on top such as:



A clothes softener bottle or a hard plastic detergent bottle for washing clothes.


A 2 liter pop or soda bottle.


Make sure you can put *both* the syringe and needle into the container easily. Whatever container you choose, make sure that the needles cannot break through the sides, bottom or top. Call your caregiver or a pharmacy to find out what your state or local requirements are for getting rid of used syringes and needles.


http://www.basskilleronline.com/peptides.shtml


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

Sparkey said:


> If your only goal is fat loss, it's often best to avoid the use of GHRP products (GHRP-6, GHRP-2 or Ipamorelin) since they can stimulate hunger and/or raise cortisol, both of which can be counterproductive to fat burning.


 I thought it was only GHRP-6 that increased hunger? I've used IPAM previously and didn't notice any hunger increase.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

warsteiner said:


> I thought it was only GHRP-6 that increased hunger? I've used IPAM previously and didn't notice any hunger increase.


 You are correct, when used on it's own it doesn't, however I think it's the way it's been worded - but I have edited it out.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

that's a lot of information @Sparkey and some of it is true but a fair amount of the details of the peptides and GH info is outdated and have been shown to be incorrect, the information on peptides is incorrect in parts.



> CJC-1295 DAC
> Due to its long half-life no dietary restrictions are required for CJC-1295 DAC to exhibit its long-term benefits on your body's basal GH level, however, observing the same instructions as above for Modified GRF 1-29 will ensure you also take advantage of the short-term GH pulse created after a CJC-1295 DAC injection.


 Mod GRF 1-29 is the same GHRH as CJC-1295 DAC they just act in a slightly different way there is never a need to use two GHRH with no GHRP in the mix.

the data on IGF-1 peptide is incorrect and has been shown to be useless for muscle tissue and it does not act in the same way as Insulin as he says.

His link to the GH page shows a lot of outdated information. the information above on the comparison for peptides and GH is really wrong, he also does not mention that in all studies Clinical grade peptides are used and believe me those cost thousands a gram certainly a damn site more than what any online peptide source sells them for.

not putting a black cloud on the post buddy as i said not all incorrect but a lot is mate, Basskiller was great as a resource back in the day but a lot of his writings is outdated and not up with current thinking and science.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Sparkey said:


> You are correct, when used on it's own it doesn't, however I think it's the way it's been worded - but I have edited it out.


 GHRP-6 will increase hunger on its own or combined with a GHRH, IPAM will not raise Cortisol, Hunger or prolactin if it is genuine


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Pscarb said:


> that's a lot of information @Sparkey and some of it is true but a fair amount of the details of the peptides and GH info is outdated and have been shown to be incorrect, the information on peptides is incorrect in parts.
> 
> Mod GRF 1-29 is the same GHRH as CJC-1295 DAC they just act in a slightly different way there is never a need to use two GHRH with no GHRP in the mix.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for this Paul, I'm actually pleased you have pulled some of the information as outdated/wrong. It's far better we have the correct information at hand.

Please feel free to quote and change any other of the information.

I have edited the post to show your correct information alongside the original outdated text, and also deleted the growth hormone link.

Regards.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Sparkey said:


> Thanks for this Paul, I'm actually pleased you have pulled some of the information as outdated/wrong. It's far better we have the correct information at hand.
> 
> Please feel free to quote and change any other of the information.
> 
> ...


 that's great buddy I have a busy weekend but i will edit it mate, like I said the site was a great resource for this type of information but over the years many things have come to light to show what we all believed then is incorrect.....plus I think he overcomlicates the info he is giving maybe to sound more knowledgable on the subject or to fill text space.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Pscarb said:


> that's great buddy I have a busy weekend but i will edit it mate, like I said the site was a great resource for this type of information but over the years many things have come to light to show what we all believed then is incorrect.....plus I think he overcomlicates the info he is giving maybe to sound more knowledgable on the subject or to fill text space.


 Excellent!

Have a great weekend bud, and look forward to the correct information.


----------



## jeniecewitz (7 mo ago)

Peptides are tiny fragments of proteins often used for muscle building, skincare, and even weight loss. Each peptide provides different directions to the body's cells, triggering different results, like firmer skin or enhanced muscle tone. Most people I know are using Buy Peptides | USA Peptides from Paradigm Peptides and are pleased with the results. I'm more of a classic guy who prefers going to the gym, swimming, and practicing other sports. I have nothing against peptides, but I might recommend not consuming them too often or in high doses.


----------

